

Poll: What to buy? - puffyrice
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1hlNagdKvLU-zHEd2xdCfbx5RxNKtMl12plVXLUGZkyM/viewform

======
lifeguard
is this 4chan now?

~~~
puffyrice
I thought validating an idea is very common step for startups?

